# New Foster Pup



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is my new foster pup. She is around 4 months old and is deaf. She was thrown from a car and picked up by a nice lady. She couldn't keep her and since Animal Control kills all pit bulls and won't adopt them out, she tried finding a rescue to take her. A local rescue wanted to help, but needed a foster, so I volunteered. I love deaf dogs.  She will be available after she is spayed and vaccinated.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww the poor pup. I am glad that you are able to foster her.
I hope that she finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

How sad, just can't ever figure out how people can do that. So glad you will be finding her a good home.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

She's beautiful and so lucky to have you! Hope she gets a perfect home soon!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Some newer pics:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

She's a cutie!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Adopted.


----------



## Dogstar (Jan 1, 2016)

We just adopted a female boxer. We named it Bindi, which means "little girl" in aboriginal language.


----------

